# Kenalog



## suepeck (Oct 24, 2013)

how should a physician document how much Kenalog he used so you can calculate the # of units of a 10 mg solution for Medicare...HCPCS J3301.  Thanks.  Sue.


----------



## Kisalyn (Dec 11, 2013)

They need to document how many mg they injected. I usually see my providers document kenalog injections by stating something like "40 mg of kenalog and 1 xx of lidocaine injected into ___." So 4 units would be billed.

Our providers also have to fill out a J-Code questionaire within the EMR. They select an order for which J-code to use so the system drops the charges and then fill in the admin amount and units. We use this questionaire to make sure it corresponds with what they dictated in the note.


----------



## m.edwards (Dec 11, 2013)

Our Dermatologist documents the amount of cc's injected and what Kenalog solution is being used.  For example, 0.1 cc's of 40mg/cc Kenalog injected into lesion.

Kenalog-40 represents 40mg/cc and Kenalog-10 is 10mg/cc.  This way you can multiply the cc's by the mg/cc in the solution to get the actual amount (mg) of Kenalog injected.

So in the example above, 0.1 cc's of 40mg/cc Kenalog (Kenalog-40) comes out to 4mg as the total dosage and one unit of J3301.

If you have a physician who is using a 10mg/cc solution (Kenalog-10), you still figure it out the same way.  Number of cc's multiplied times the mg/cc in the solution gives you the total mg actually injected.  0.25 cc's of 10mg/cc Kenalog injected equals 2.5mg.  And this is billed as one unit of J3301.

Remember, J3301 is billed per 10mg dose, so the dosage needs to be reported in mg.
Multiple units can only be billed if the total dosage exceeds the amount listed in the code description.

I hope this is helpful!


----------



## m.edwards (Dec 11, 2013)

Just to clarify... 1cc=1mL

I believe the Kenalog-10 and Kenalog-40 solutions are listed as mg/mL and it is the same as saying mg/cc


----------

